

Supreme Court: "Aereo is illegal because it engages in public performances" - hodgesmr
https://twitter.com/SCOTUSblog/status/481801335483138049

======
acomjean
Wow.

So you can't rent a service command it to do what you want? (slingbox?).

Are cloud operators going to have to police there boxes to make sure they're
not "broadcasting public performances"?

sigh.

